# At least getting sick the week before Christmas is good for SOMETHING!!!!!!!!!



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I was not trying to lose weight over the last month, because of traveling over Thanksgiving, Thanksgiving itself, and Christmas. But, Bob's your uncle, I DID get sick, and now I have lost another pound. Yay me. 

For Christmas dinner this year I shall have a diabetic friendly meal of ham, steak cooked on the grill as it will be mild out, and I shall force myself to eat lightly of the carbs. I will not try to count calories, but, it is not generally the one meal that makes us gain weight so much as it is the goodies before and after Christmas. Therefor I will send any leftover pie home with the kids. And, possibly the home made bread as well as there will be two loaves served: it would not due to run low on home made bread!


----------



## a7736100 (Jun 4, 2009)

I used to not be able to lose weight but since covid I don't go to all you can eat restaurants and now am at my high school weight.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

And was your high school weight a bit chubby? 

You are welcome to join us in losing weight


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I have lost around 25 pounds since the end of September. diagnosed diabetic , went no sugar , soda , bread , rice , pasta , potatoes

I had a meter that seems to always read 20 points high so when your trying to stay under 120 and that means your really staying under 100 you don't eat much.

not quite back to my high school weight but getting close I was about 240 leaving high school which sounds sort of heavy but I wrestled heavy weight at 206 when I was 14 and the doc said well you can go down to 200 , yeah doc but 189 is the next weight class. so no point in loosing 6 pounds


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

GreenCountryPete, you must have the build of a mac truck. My father and some of his relatives have bones like that, and they need to throw the insurance weight charts out the window!


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

We have friends living with us and little kids and everyone in the house but me has been sick for at least a week. My husband has general cruddiness but sleeping's been rough for everyone. I keep hoping to stave off the crud. He's debating on whether or not to join me with my parents today.


----------

